
Harvard’s Graduate Student Union Begins Strike - djoshea
http://harvardgradunion.org/strike/
======
djoshea
As their website is crawling to a halt, there’s also this story on the Harvard
Crimson. [https://www.thecrimson.com/article/2019/12/3/grad-union-
stri...](https://www.thecrimson.com/article/2019/12/3/grad-union-strikes/)

